# [EVDL] EV for Sale in Georgia



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello List:

I think I have decided to part with a good friend.? In 2006, I finished the conversion of a 1995 Hyundai Elantra to electric.? It was a very rewarding project, and kept another car with a blown motor from ending up in the scrap yard.? The car has been rock solid, and fun to drive.? I have (I think) decided to sell the car to help finance another EV project I am building (and to put new siding on my home.)? I wanted to advertise the car here because we all have a pretty good understanding of EVs.? I would love for the car to have a great home with someone who will take good care of it.? The car can be seen on the EValbum at number 887.? It has a Curtis 1231-8601 Controler, Advanced DC 9 Inch Motor, Onboard Zivan NG3 Charger, Curtis DC-DC converter, Thomas Vaccuum Pump for the power brakes...all the usual stuff.? It has power steering, good manual clutch with 5 speed transmission, electric heat and all the parts to reinstall the AC.? (I just haven't gotten around to it.)

It is a 1995, so the body has some dings and scratches, but I have no reason to believe it has ever been in a bad accident.? You might want to invest in a decent paint job, though. The batteries are Trojans and are nearing the end of life.? I would put AGMs back into it, honestly.? 

I think you will find it a neat and tidy, very dependable conversion.? I hope to find it a good home.? Again go to ( www.evalbum.com/887 ) for pics and more information.? Please EMAIL ME OFF LIST if interested.? Ratliffgrp AT AOL DOT COM.

THANKS! 

David in Georgia





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090708/2bede83b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Gang!

In 2006 I converted a 1995 Hyundai Elantra to electric and it has been an
almost daily driver since. I have recently decided (after many months of
thought) to sell the car in order to finance another EV I am building from
the ground up. I would love to see this car go to someone on the list who
has EV experience and could show the car some TLC. It is currently
licensed, tagged, insured and drivable, although the batteries will
probably need replacing for full range again. It sill gets around 20-25
miles per charge, though. My last battery packs have been used AGM
batteries from the Phone Company BackUp Stations. They are cheap and last
2-3 years. I have a few spares and will through them in too.

The car is dependable, drives well and is very deserving of a great new
home. It is in reasonably good shape, considering the year it was first
manufactured. If you are interested, please see the Ebay ad :
261047902277. The reserve is reasonable for all the parts alone, if you
wanted to use them in your donor car!

Can be seen and driven in Georgia. Please get in touch.

David

EVCarGuy AT GMAIL DOT COM.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120619/2feaa9ff/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

